# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si mendoni, cila nga tradhëtitë është më e rëndë?

## ClaY_MorE

Si mendoni, cila nga tradhëtitë mund të konsiderohet si më e rëndë? 


Tradhetia e një femre ndaj një mashkulli apo ajo e një mashkulli ndaj femrës?


Ps: e ndërrova sepse nuk po e kuptonit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nyx

Nuk e ve ne dyshim qe tradhetia ndaj bashkeshortit eshte me e rende sesa ajo karshi nje mashkulli. E thote vete fjala eshte short i perbashket, jemi bashke si ne te mire dhe ne te keqe, dhe ti vesh shqelmin cdo gjeje qe te rrethon me tradheti .... per mendimin tim absurde, thjesht mohim i vetes, perderisa personi qe ti ke lidhur jeten e konsideron si shpirtin binjak, i bie te tradhetosh veten.

----------


## SaS

ajo ndaj bashkeshortit sepse pergjesite jane me te medha se sa thjesht ne nje lidhje !!! perderisa jeni martuar atehere keni rene dakort qe te ndani keto pergjesi per kohen qe jeni burre e grua !!! kurse ne nje lidhje te thjeshte nuk ke te njejtat pergjesi !!! pra i bie qe tradhtia e rastit te pare eshte me e rende !!!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Angel mesa duket nuk e kuptove  :buzeqeshje:  

E ndryshova temën  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Blue_sky

> Tradhetia e një femre karshi bashkshortit të saj apo ajo e një mashkulli karshi bashkshortes?


U ku qendroka ndryshimi? Kete s'po arrij ta kapi une.
Do thuash tani qe femra e ben me zemer e mashkulli me te prapme? Aman cuno. Tradhetia ngel e njejte. Biles nese e sheh sipas llogjikes me te cilen ke hapur temen, sipas perspektives time me e rende eshte ajo e atij qe e ben per shfryrje hormonesh sesa ajo qe mund ta beje per ndjenja.

----------


## Nyx

> Angel mesa duket nuk e kuptove  
> E ndryshova temën


Jo te kuptova shum mire un ty po ti ishe shprehur gabim, se e kishe lene temen njeanese, sikur vetem femrat tradhetonin dhe meshkujt na ishin te kulluarit ... me ler te mendohem per ndryshimin tani dhe te kthej pergjigje, se eshte thike me dy presa tani :ngerdheshje: 

SaS e paska kuptuar njelloj me mua u beme dy me nje ... kush e mori gabim tani ne apo ti?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> U ku qendroka ndryshimi? Kete s'po arrij ta kapi une.
> Do thuash tani qe femra e ben me zemer e mashkulli me te prapme? Aman cuno. Tradhetia ngel e njejte. *Biles nese e sheh sipas llogjikes me te cilen ke hapur temen, sipas perspektives time me e rende eshte ajo e atij qe e ben per shfryrje hormonesh sesa ajo qe mund ta beje per ndjenja.*



Ja pra ku qëndron ndryshimi!
Herën tjetër mos u shpreh para se të mendohesh!

Nuk është e thënë që gjithnjë mashkulli e bën për shfryerje hormonesh e femra për ndjenjë.

----------


## Endless

Tani nese themi me e rende per opinionin publik?Atehere do te thoshja se me e rende dhe jo vetem, eshte tradhetija  e bashkeshortes ndaj bashkeshortit(le te jem realista)!Por nese do te ishte pyetja se per ke do te ishte me e dhimbshme(bashkeshorten apo bashkeshortin)? Them se kjo varet se kush  e ka dash me shume njeri tjetrin,dhe nese ai/ajo ka pasur shume besim te bashkeshortja/i ai/ajo do e vuaje me shume tradhetin!

----------


## SaS

> Ja pra ku qëndron ndryshimi!
> Herën tjetër mos u shpreh para se të mendohesh!
> 
> Nuk është e thënë që gjithnjë mashkulli e bën për shfryerje hormonesh e femra për ndjenjë.


nese po mundohesh te gjesh arsye pas nje tradhetie atehere e justifikon tradhetine edhe kjo eshte gjeja me e hidhur per mua se sa vete tradhetia  :buzeqeshje:  !!!

----------


## Blue_sky

> Nuk është e thënë që gjithnjë mashkulli e bën për shfryerje hormonesh e femra për ndjenjë.


Ku pe ti qe shkrova dicka te tille?
Fundja, tradhetia si hormonale, si emocionale, tradheti mbeten. Ne momentin kur martohesh me dike i premton ekskluzivitet emocional dhe fizik. Pra ne cdonjerin rast tradheti quhet. Dhe sikur ta kete bere njera pale thjeshte per nevoja fizike, demi tek pala tjeter ngelet; fundja, hajde e ver dore ti prape ne njeriun qe do kur e di qe paralelisht me ty ka qene i dikujt tjeter. Vallai s'besoj qe duhet te kete ndjenje me te neveriteshme.

Shume dakord me ty,SaS.

----------


## SaS

> Ku pe ti qe shkrova dicka te tille?
> Fundja, tradhetia si hormonale, si emocionale, tradheti mbeten. Ne momentin kur martohesh me dike i premton ekskluzivitet emocional dhe fizik. Pra ne cdonjerin rast tradheti quhet. Dhe sikur ta kete bere njera pale thjeshte per nevoja fizike, demi tek pala tjeter ngelet; fundja, hajde e ver dore ti prape ne njeriun qe do kur e di qe paralelisht me ty ka qene i dikujt tjeter.


ke shume te drejte !!! nuk mund te ve me gojen tek nje buze apo tek nje vagine qe tjetri mund te kete vene penisin !!! me falni qe jam kaq shume i ashper !!! 
tradhetine nuk e justifikon asgje ne kete bote !!!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Ku pe ti qe shkrova dicka te tille?



Lexo citimin që të kam bërë me bold.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Lexo citimin që të kam bërë me bold.


Per nje sekonde mora perspektiven nga e cila ti ke hapur temen. Perspektive e pasens nese merr parasysh qe si tradhetia e te dyja sekseve eshte e njejte.



> Biles nese e sheh sipas llogjikes me te cilen ke hapur temen.

----------


## Nyx

> *Tani nese themi me e rende per opinionin publik?*Atehere do te thoshja se me e rende dhe jo vetem, eshte tradhetija  e bashkeshortes ndaj bashkeshortit(le te jem realista)


Opinioni publik thote ky aman mo Endless ... po pse qenka me keq per gruan te tradhetoje burrin se i ulet namustra atij ne publik, i thone o i ziu ti te paska vene gruaja briret pfff, pse nje grua te tradhetuar nga burri nuk e vraska opinioni publik kshu apo ajo jeton ne tjeter bote??? 

Tradhetia ngelet e njejte per te dyja palet, si per burrin dhe per gruan, ket se luan as topi.

----------


## SaS

clay more blue sky ka thene qe tradhetia me e rende eshte e atij qe e ka bere per shfryrje hormonesh se sa e atij qe e ka bere per ndienje !!! fjala atij nuk do te thote qe e ben vetem mashkulli per shfryrje por perfshin edhe fjalen femer  :buzeqeshje:  !!! ne nje moment qe flitet per mashkull edhe per femren perdoret fjala atij automatikisht !!! 

ps :  me korrigjo blue sky nese jam gabim ne shpjegim !!!

----------


## Blue_sky

Tradhetia nga cila pale qofte, o SaS, gjeja me e shpifur qe mund te egzistoje ngelet. Komplet parazite me duken ato njerez qe dhe pse jane te lidhur shkojne e bejne veten legen lart-e-poshte me lloj-lloj tipash.

----------


## [Perla]

> Ku pe ti qe shkrova dicka te tille?
> Fundja, tradhetia si hormonale, si emocionale, tradheti mbeten. Ne momentin kur martohesh me dike i premton ekskluzivitet emocional dhe fizik. Pra ne cdonjerin rast tradheti quhet. Dhe sikur ta kete bere njera pale thjeshte per nevoja fizike, demi tek pala tjeter ngelet; fundja, hajde e ver dore ti prape ne njeriun qe do kur e di qe paralelisht me ty ka qene i dikujt tjeter. Vallai s'besoj qe duhet te kete ndjenje me te neveriteshme.
> 
> Shume dakord me ty,SaS.


Jam shume dakort Blue . Tradhetia tradheti mbetet e pa justifikushme nga te dyja anes. Per mendimin tim eshte si per meshkuj e per femra eshte e njejta. perse duhet te jene gjithone meshkujt ata qe mund te bejne c'te duan me ke te duan e njeher qe i shkaterrojne jeten njeriu qe kan ne krah ... kthen te penduar dhe femrat qe mendojne per lumturine dhe per familjen i pranojne perseri. Nqs e ka bere njeher ai do ta beje gjithmone dhe kjo nuk do shume mend.
Nqs ne nje cift problemet shkojne deri tek tradhetia do ishte me e mira te largoheshin nga njeri tjetri dhe te benin cte donin me jetet e tyre.
Perse nje mashkull apo nje femer te kete raporte jashte martese apo lidhjeje dhe ne sy te botes te jete "engjell" si ai dhe ajo.

Ose dhe per nje femer.Nqs dashuria ne nje cift mbaron ajo do te kerkoje dashurine e dikujt tjeter. E perse? Nqs nuk e do me ikkkkk dhe shif jeten tende.

Tradhetia mbetet e tille dhe eshte e denushme ne te dyja anet.

Respekte !

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Se po më çudisni. 

Nuk po e mohon njeri që nuk quhet tradhëti, po kërkoj thjesh se cila nga këto tradhëti konsiderohet si më e rëndë? Lexoni shqip apo jo?

----------


## SaS

> Se po më çudisni. 
> 
> Nuk po e mohon njeri që nuk quhet tradhëti, po kërkoj thjesh se cila nga këto tradhëti konsiderohet si më e rëndë? Lexoni shqip apo jo?


po ta kemi thene shqip e pra mo !!! qe njesoj jane te dyja tradhetite !!! tradhetia njesoj e rende eshte si te behet ndaj bashkshortit edhe ndaj bashkshortes  :buzeqeshje:  !!!

----------


## Nyx

> Po kërkoj thjesh se cila nga këto tradhëti konsiderohet si më e rëndë?


Perderisa perdoret fjala "tradheti" ne te dyja rastet nuk ka dallim kush eshte me e rende se tjetra, nuk themi tradheti femerore/mashkullore ... thjesht tradheti. E rende quhet ateher kur nga njera ane (ana tradhetare merret kenaqesi) dhe nga ana tjeter (i/e tradhtuari/a) shkaktohet vuajtje.

----------

